# "See All Ads" please?



## Fesworks (Jan 23, 2009)

(I hope this is the right forum to ask this)

I was curious if it would be possible to have a link near the ads on the left (or bottom I suppose) to "See All Ads". I know they rotate and such, but sometimes I think people would like to see all the ads... like if they say something, but already clicked a link and now it's a different ad... you basically gotta refresh until you find it again.


Unless there is a link somewhere....

I dunno.. just me thinking out loud I guess....


----------



## Valerion (Jan 23, 2009)

Or if all the current ads are placed on a page somewhere that would be nice too.  Then you can look for the one you missed.


----------



## Seppel (Jan 23, 2009)

When people ask to see ads, you know you're doing something right. XD


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 24, 2009)

can't say if it's worth it, i adblock them all anyways


----------



## Seppel (Feb 7, 2009)

Out of boredom, I decided to do some ad analysis. There's 22 small ads and 11 large ads. There's 2 small ads per page and 1 large ad per page.

So for all those interested, here's all the ads. I also included the number of impressions I received out of 55 pageviews.

SMALL ADS
2: Vixine Comics
2: World Wildlife Foundation
3: Citra Love
3: Paw Feather
3: Akorn Studios
3: Furry Connection North
4: The Furducers
4: Ursa Major Awards
4: Club Stripes
4: Sneezefurs
4: Pride of Life
4: Roger Me Too
4: Sketchbook Auction
5: Bonk
6: Pawz Calendar
6: Morphicon
6: Foxloft Studios
8: Jill Costumes
8: Jasen Tamiia
8: Furry Weekend Atlanta
9: Hot Cider Press
10: Luskwood Ceatures

LARGE ADS
3: Vulp Vibe
3: Hot Cider Shop
4: Jasen Tamiia
4: Hot Cider Press - Cocktails 2
4: Art Decade Monthly
5: Morphicon
5: TF2: The Furry Pound
6: Bad Dragon
7: Rabbit Valley
7: Marc Leonhardt
7: Out of Position


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Seppel said:


> Out of boredom, I decided to do some ad analysis. There's 22 small ads and 11 large ads. There's 2 small ads per page and 1 large ad per page.
> 
> So for all those interested, here's all the ads. I also included the number of impressions I received out of 55 pageviews.


This is actually coincidence.

The software we use for serving the ads has the ability to alter the probability that a banner will show up.

Right now, all banners have an equal probability of showing up.


----------



## Seppel (Feb 8, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> This is actually coincidence.
> 
> The software we use for serving the ads has the ability to alter the probability that a banner will show up.
> 
> Right now, all banners have an equal probability of showing up.



I figured as much. The spread is pretty even.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 9, 2009)

I have adblocker and the new ads aren't blocked out.


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 10, 2009)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> I have adblocker and the new ads aren't blocked out.



We try to keep it that way. 

The ads are placed in a non-intrusive location, do not pop up or under, etc, etc.

There's really no reason to block them. :3

As for viewing all ads... I'm looking into it.  The software doesn't have a way to do it except at the administrative backend - because it's probably not a desire they foresaw.

Checking, checking!


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 10, 2009)

This site is one of the only sites that isn't auto blocked by Adblock, and they are also rather un-intrusive so I keep em that way ^_^


----------



## Seppel (Feb 19, 2009)

New ads sighted:
Rocket City Furmeet (Small)
FetishZone.net (Small)


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 19, 2009)

Mature and adult ads should show only if the user is 18 or older, or if they are a guest.


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 22, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Mature and adult ads should show only if the user is 18 or older, or if they are a guest.


That's the way it works.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 22, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> We try to keep it that way.
> 
> The ads are placed in a non-intrusive location, do not pop up or under, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



You could have a page that includes all the ads, rather that be updated via the ad software update it by hand... just takes a couple more minutes to be honest..


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 22, 2009)

furcity said:


> You could have a page that includes all the ads, rather that be updated via the ad software update it by hand... just takes a couple more minutes to be honest..



But the whole point of switching to the ad software was that it doesn't have to be updated by hand. 

I am looking into possible solutions.


----------



## Seppel (Feb 22, 2009)

Or there could be a thread like the Banner History thread.

New ad sighted:
All Fur Fun (small)


----------



## Seppel (Feb 23, 2009)

New ad sighted:
Australian Furry Association (small)
VulpVibe (large) (updated)


----------



## Seppel (Feb 27, 2009)

New ad sighted:
Out of Position (small)

This one says "On Sale January 23rd." Outdated much? Or does it take that long to get an ad on Fur Affinity?


----------



## DigitalMan (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting. I have also seen an ad I wanted to click on, right as the page was changing... and, well, couldn't be arsed to refresh until I got it again 

And the ads are a lot better than on most sites. More relevant. I can not possibly describe just how much of a waste it is to show me ads like, "Find singles near you! [insert naked chick here]"


----------



## Seppel (Mar 10, 2009)

New ads sighted:

Miranda Leigh (small)
Anthrocon (large)

There are now 3 small ads on the left-hand side.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's the current list of ads on FA. Let me know if I missed any.

SMALL (36)

All Fur Fun
Australian Furry Association
Bonk
Camp Feral!
Clubstripes
Concession Comic
FA Steam Gamers
FAU2 World Tour Shirt
Fetish Zone
Foxloft Studios
Furry Connection North
Furry Weekend Atlanta
Furthia High
Jack - Birthday Art Competition
Jasen Tamiia
Jill Costumes
Loyalty Liberty
Luskwood Creatures
Megaplex
Mice Comics
Morphicon
Obey the Ferrox
Out of Position
Paw Feather
Paw-Z Adult Products
Pride of Life
Rocket City FurMeet
Rocket Tags
RogerMeToo
Smoking Pen
Sub-Level 03
Team Fortress 2 - The Furry Pound
Ursa Major Awards
Vixine
Wild Nights
World Wildlife Foundation


LARGE (14)

Anthrocon
Bad Dragon - The Anthro Dragon
Bad Dragon - The Fusion
Bad Dragon - The Sea Dragon
Badly Drawn Kitties
Chronicles of Solo - Moments Away
Hot Cider Press
Hot Cider Shop
Jasen Tamiia
Marc Leonhardt
Morphicon
Out of Position
Rabbit Valley - Spooo Issue 18
VulpVibe


----------

